# How does my 11 week old look?



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarge is 11 weeks old. He was 16.1 pounds when I took him to the vet 2 weeks ago.

Does he look overweight?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He doesn't looked overweight, but it does look like he has a bit of a puffy stomach. It's kind of hard to have an overweight dog at 11 weeks though.

He's had his fecal exams done and everything, right? Everything came back normal?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks like a normal chubby puppy to me. All fecals done and been dewormed?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like puppy belly to me, as long as his vet check came back good I would not worry. What a cutie pie!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> He doesn't looked overweight, but it does look like he has a bit of a puffy stomach. It's kind of hard to have an overweight dog at 11 weeks though.
> 
> He's had his fecal exams done and everything, right? Everything came back normal?


Agreed. Could be because he just emptied that huge bowl.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

You have great flooring! Oh, and the dog is darned cute too.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the flooring too!! He looks like a roly poly puppy.  Glock was roly poly too. I figure when they are that young there's nothing wrong with it! It is amazing the difference between before they eat and right after they eat. He's adorable.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Completely not on topic, but we have the same floor, and I am just wondering how you're finding cleaning the hardwood and how obvious the shedding is.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

marshies said:


> Completely not on topic, but we have the same floor, and I am just wondering how you're finding cleaning the hardwood and how obvious the shedding is.


Well the Brazillian Hickory laminate is in our bedroom, so he is usually laying in there next to my desk while I'm on my computer, not all the time. Dust bunnies usually just collect in the corners and under our bed, that's what is nice about hardwood/laminate.

I use a vacuum with the brush turned off and then go over it with a swiffer.

The swiffer does sometimes leave a haze when you look at the floor from an angle and the sun is shining in the room. The piano finish is hard to avoid all haze.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

He's been dewormed and when I took him to the vet at 9 weeks, he had the same little belly, she didn't mention anything about it.

No fecal done, I thought at the first checkup, the vet would have recommended it if it needed to be done.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

tuffloud1 said:


> Well the Brazillian Hickory laminate is in our bedroom, so he is usually laying in there next to my desk while I'm on my computer, not all the time. Dust bunnies usually just collect in the corners and under our bed, that's what is nice about hardwood/laminate.
> 
> I use a vacuum with the brush turned off and then go over it with a swiffer.
> 
> The swiffer does sometimes leave a haze when you look at the floor from an angle and the sun is shining in the room. The piano finish is hard to avoid all haze.


I think we have dark cherrywood upstairs, I'm not sure. The color is similar to yours. 

We rarely use vacuum because we don't have dogs, and only dust bunnies run rampant. But I am researching cleaning options for the future.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl: I love how everyone is mesmerized by the clean floors! (I was too but didn't want to be attacked by the OP police)...
This should be a clue to all future adult GSD owners lol
"_yea, yea, nice puppy, *how are your floors so clean*!?_"

Your puppy is adorable by the way :wub:


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> :rofl: I love how everyone is mesmerized by the clean floors! (I was too but didn't want to be attacked by the OP police)...
> This should be a clue to all future adult GSD owners lol
> "_yea, yea, nice puppy, *how are your floors so clean*!?_"
> 
> Your puppy is adorable by the way :wub:


LOL!

Thanks, I actually built my house basically. We took a little 1945 cottage house and added on 1000 sq feet. So everything in it was hand picked by my wife and I and installed by myself.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why in all the pictures are the hind legs placed forward to the mid section of the stomach ?


Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

carmspack said:


> why in all the pictures are the hind legs placed forward to the mid section of the stomach ?
> 
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Why are they placed forward? I don't know, probably because he was drinking water in one picture and the other, he was tugging on a toy.

Is this a problem?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

cute pup...

I would advise on the miele gemini vacuum...good stuff!!! cleans and no burning dog hair smell or nasty canisters to empty.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

where the legs are placed shows you how weight is being supported .

the shorter the distance between two points the more support, one reason the arch is used to span an area. If he is heavy and has a paunchy gut , heavy without the muscle , which is natural for a pup , there will be less strain on his back by drawing the legs in under . 
It is always a good idea to keep pups on the lean side , well nurished , not stuffed and starved. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

carmspack said:


> where the legs are placed shows you how weight is being supported .
> 
> the shorter the distance between two points the more support, one reason the arch is used to span an area. If he is heavy and has a paunchy gut , heavy without the muscle , which is natural for a pup , there will be less strain on his back by drawing the legs in under .
> It is always a good idea to keep pups on the lean side , well nurished , not stuffed and starved.
> ...


I appreciate the feedback.

Right now I'm feeding Orijen Large Breed Puppy. He's 11 weeks.

He has soft stool and sometimes even pudding like stool. 

Could you make me a recommendation for his diet?

Thanks!


----------

